# Bob Sykes July 8th



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Went out to bob sykes for a couple hours tonight since I was in the area. 
Didn't take much as I usually just cast for bull reds. 
Wind was howling and didn't get any hits from reds. The lady fish were out in full force though. Got bored of not catching any reds and caught about ten lady fish just messing around with a DOA shrimp. 

After a couple hours we left. Did speak to a guy as I was leaving. He had only been there an hour and had a slot red, and a nice drum in the cooler. So the fish were out there, just weren't interested in what I was throwing. 

Still was fun catching the lady fish. 


-Josh


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I guess I need to come back to Florida & show ya how to fish again Josh....


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Haha, I know. Seems like the bite was picking up judging by the people beside us, but I wasn't planning on staying past 10:30, so I left. I'm sure I would of hooked up on at least one if I stayed until 1am like usual.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> but I wasn't planning on staying past 10:30, so I left. I'm sure I would of hooked up on at least one if I stayed until 1am like usual.


Well there's your problem right there! You know later is ALWAYS better for the bulls out at Sykes! Look forward to fishing with you when I get back in a month man.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Yea. I'll be gone the whole month of August, but when I get back it should be just in time for the fall run.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Good report as usual.I was out there yesterday checking on them spanish macks but didn't see any interested.Tons of bait but no macks.Did end up catcing 2 hardtails near the shallows though.Used them for bait on the pier later that day.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Specks are there but being difficult with artificial lures. I hear folks saying some are having better luck with live shrimp under a float. Haven't seen any Reds at night but I've been hanging around the shallows. If it's not raining tonight I might ride the Gixxer out there again late after work. 
7-7-14 Small Speck that got tossed back to be with his picky cousins.


----------

